# Drug test false possitive



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

The poppy seed positive won't actually show up in a pee test as far as I know. We had a guy here that tested positive on a swab because of poppy seeds, negative on the pee test.
You should be OK.


Tim.


----------



## 277boy (Feb 25, 2015)

It was a pee test but they said they were sending out to a lab for further testing, so that's why I was concerned.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I don’t think they test down to that limit. There was a prison guard that failed once for the same reason. He turned around and sued the prison for lost wages or something. In the paper they talked about how the limit they were testing for was to low. They said normally the bar isn’t set that high. 

In the future make sure to drink a gallon of “tea” after you have your “muffin”. That might help. I knew a truck driver that was tested all the time. He said he could have a “muffin” on the way to the test as long as he drank the “tea”

Good luck.


----------



## 277boy (Feb 25, 2015)

Well that is somewhat re assuring. I do still ask as to how a positive would affect getting into the apprenticeship or work with this contractor or others? The test was for the contractor/Hall. Not the JATC school.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

You should contact the hall and explain your situation, and request a retest. Worst they could say is no. I agree with HertsHound about the cut-off limits for the tests, cannabis's cut-off is 5 ng./ml., that's like 5 trillionths of a gram per milliliter. Which is absurdly minuscule, and can show up weeks after the fact. I've heard breath mints, among many other common indigestible's, and prescription drugs can show a false positive. 

I still don't get how this is not an illegal search, and a violation of the 5th amendment, about testifying against yourself.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

joebanana said:


> I still don't get how this is not an illegal search, and a violation of the 5th amendment, about testifying against yourself.


Because it isn't a government agenc and you volunteered to take the test.


----------



## 277boy (Feb 25, 2015)

I'd considered talking to the local, I will do that then and see.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

The old poppy seed bagel story, well stick to it.


Did you not watch Seinfeld? 

We had a guy test positive for pot.

He swore he did not smoke dope, he was banned by the customer and my partner wanted us to let him go, I fought that. Two weeks later the clinic called they had made an error they wrote a letter and called the client admitting their mistake.


----------



## 277boy (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeah yeah, I figured about half of you would say yeah right.. and muffin, not bagel to be exact. Yes I'm sticken to it.

Anyways, I was surprised when they said they needed to send to the lab as I do not and have not ever used anything. That is when I looked into the poppyseed. I thought it more of a rumour but from what I could find i guess it's not uncommon to get a positive from.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

You seem to keep fretting about them sending it to the lab. I have never taken a pee drug test that wasn't sent to a lab. Most places don't do any onsite drug testing, they just collect the sample and send it off to be tested.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Consuming a poppy seed bagel, roll, or muffin withing 48 hrs of a cup style P test will show positive for opioids. A lab test can further determine the level of toxicity, but they've no way of knowing if you consumed a poppy seed product yesterday, or shot up heroin a week ago.


----------



## 277boy (Feb 25, 2015)

I may be wrong, but from what they said it sounded as though they give you results on the spot after testing with their machine and only then send it to the lab if it's inconclusive or not showing clean.


----------



## 277boy (Feb 25, 2015)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Consuming a poppy seed bagel, roll, or muffin withing 48 hrs of a cup style P test will show positive for opioids. A lab test can further determine the level of toxicity, but they've no way of knowing if you consumed a poppy seed product yesterday, or shot up heroin a week ago.


This is exactly what I think my situation is and why I'm concerned. That's why I was wondering how a positive would affect my standing with the hall and apprenticeship.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

CoolWill said:


> Because it isn't a government agenc and you volunteered to take the test.


 Government shmovernment, rights are rights. For example the ADA. What if your employer decided to do random cavity searches as a condition of your employment? And had the perv. "Bob" from receiving perform them? Who'd volunteer for that? Besides, isn't it an insult to offer a jar of your piss to a total stranger? Especially, when it could be construed as harassment.(Remember the "training" film?)


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

joebanana said:


> Government shmovernment, rights are rights. For example the ADA. What if your employer decided to do random cavity searches as a condition of your employment?


How bad do you want the job?



> And had the perv. "Bob" from receiving perform them?


He has nice hands.



> Who'd volunteer for that?


99cents.



> Besides, isn't it an insult to offer a jar of your piss to a total stranger? Especially, when it could be construed as harassment.(Remember the "training" film?)


Anyone would be honored to have a jar of my piss.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Last test I had to take, I wanted to not take in protest. I knew how it would look to my employer, so I took it. 

In the past they were done with a little dignity. This one was just odd. We were hearded like cattle across a perking lot to a make shift lab in what looked like a converted ice cream truck. They parked the truck next to an occupied office building. There was no privacy. You looked out one window at the office building, the other window was the line of guys, and in front was the guy watching to make sure you were filling the cup with your piss. 

There are shore towns that balance their budget by issuing urinating in Public tickets. This seemed like that. Really felt like emptying my commuter piss on the side of the construction manager’s trailer after that. 

To the OP, work sites are done on the spot. At our hall they send them all out. With apprentices it’s random. Usually at the beginning of the year. If someone fails it, they are removed. Pretty much zero tolerance from the JATC director. So in your case I can’t see them being lenient. Good luck. I guess try to explain what happened, so if the test comes back bad, maybe they’ll let you retake it. I’m pretty sure they heard it all before.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

If you are really that concerned I'd call the hall and ask for a retest.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

I did a pee test back in the 90's and that very morning I had an everything bagel from dunks that was loaded with poppy seeds.

Passed. No mention of it at all on the results.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I had no idea the poppy seeds we see on food are the same seed found in the poppy flower that is used to make heroin.

No wonder that little spice jar of poppy seeds is $5.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Isn’t that how Alice in in wonderland started out down the rabbit hole? She fell asleep in the poppy field. I’ll have to ask Alice if I ever see her again.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> I had no idea the poppy seeds we see on food are the same seed found in the poppy flower that is used to make heroin.
> 
> No wonder that little spice jar of poppy seeds is $5.



They're not, but the drug test can't tell the difference.


----------



## 277boy (Feb 25, 2015)

Talked to the hall, no results yet. The person I spoke to said the poppyseed won't show up unless you eat a absurd quantity. He did not offer for a retest. So will have to wait and see.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

LawnGuy. That’s what I read when I Googled it. 
I mean I know they could make heroin in the lab just like they make morphine and other drugs. Synthetic drugs. 

Big Pharma does not rely on poppy to make meds. They just copy the DNA or molecule arrangement and produce the medicine. 
I guess they are not advanced enough to know the difference?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> I guess they are not advanced enough to know the difference?



Who, big pharma or the p test cups?


I was referring to the p test cups.


AFAIK, even the lab can't tell the difference between the recent consumption of poppy seeds and less than recent heroin use.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

poppy seed can definitely get you a false positive for opiods.

be careful what you eat bro.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

So what food gives you a false positive for marijuana and PCP? Asking for a friend.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> So what food gives you a false positive for marijuana and PCP? Asking for a friend.


Is your friend's name Dusty? Mine too.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

CoolWill said:


> So what food gives you a false positive for marijuana and PCP? Asking for a friend.


Brownies...nyuck-nyuck-nyuck-nyuck....whoob-whoob-whooob-whooob
(all while skipping backwards , snapping fingers together)


----------



## 277boy (Feb 25, 2015)

Came back clean, so I get to start working Tuesday. Excited to finally start for real in the trade.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

277boy said:


> Came back clean, so I get to start working Tuesday. Excited to finally start for real in the trade.


Now we just need to take care of your opioid problem.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

277boy said:


> Came back clean, so I get to start working Tuesday. Excited to finally start for real in the trade.



Don't be late for work.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

HertzHound said:


> Last test I had to take, I wanted to not take in protest. I knew how it would look to my employer, so I took it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We should require management to test too, make sure they lead by example.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

CoolWill said:


> Because it isn't a government agenc and you volunteered to take the test.


That is exactly right. There is a court proceeding and he is not incriminating himself. People often fail to realize the difference between a legal proceeding and something like a condition of employment.

Another good example is free speech, and how people face consequences for what they say such as being fired, shunned from society, etc. The truth is, all that "freedom of speech" means it that the government can't arrest you for what you say barring some specific exceptions.:glasses:


----------

